# BIG CAT pics.



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's are some of the biggest cats I've ever been associated with..

Here's the last 'really big one' I saw hit the ground.
[attachment=7:3v03blu2]nice tom.jpg[/attachment:3v03blu2]

And , guys talk about these ' 8 footers ', Took me a lot of years to actually
see one, and put a tape on one. This cat was 8' 1" from nose to tail..
[attachment=6:3v03blu2]100_3747a.jpg[/attachment:3v03blu2]

Here's a boon-er that came off Boulder 9 years ago...
[attachment=5:3v03blu2]100_3741a.jpg[/attachment:3v03blu2]

Here's a cool picture I forgot I had, caught this one under a summer 
cabin in Indianola..
[attachment=4:3v03blu2]100_3740a.jpg[/attachment:3v03blu2]

A few more ' extra larges ' ..
[attachment=3:3v03blu2]100_3749a.jpg[/attachment:3v03blu2]
[attachment=2:3v03blu2]100_3756a.jpg[/attachment:3v03blu2]
[attachment=1:3v03blu2]100_3757a.jpg[/attachment:3v03blu2]
[attachment=0:3v03blu2]100_3753a.jpg[/attachment:3v03blu2]

There's still a few lions like this around Utah, BUT their few a far between 
these days..............................................................Enjoy :!:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief! Those things are huge.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice Goofy. Compare those with some of the other "big tom" pictures you see floating around the web these days. :lol:

I never have been one to take a lot of pictures, but I did manage to get a picture of an old scared up half-eared tom lion we caught and released in a cave up Card Canyon (in Logan Canyon) in the late 80's......back when we still had HUGE cats on the Cache. A few months after we caught this cat the government hunter killed a monster tom lion in Spring Hollow, which is the next canyon over. That cat was rumored to be among the top 5 lions ever killed in Utah. Anyway, I have always suspected it was the same cat as the one I have pictured.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^ That pic right there is a classic Kev!!! ^^^^^^^


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome pics. those are some big cats


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll have to one up you goofy. Found this monster up by Thistle many years ago. DNR officer was kind enough to snap a photo when I came to turn it in


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

35whelen said:


> I'll have to one up you goofy. Found this monster up by Thistle many years ago. DNR officer was kind enough to snap a photo when I came to turn it in


Looking more like a Cavalier than a Mercury Cougar.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

"I'll have to one up you goofy. Found this monster up by Thistle many years ago. DNR officer was kind enough to snap a photo when I came to turn it in[/quote]"[/color]

How many years ago? I am one of the few that actually lived in Thistle at one time,
before the slide..............Still drive through Thistle almost every day  ...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

it was '07 I think. I used to work at the boys ranch up in Birdseye and saw this cub in the road on my way home. It was right by that sunken white house in Thistle there. Still warm, totally intact. Im told BYU Mammalogy dept took it from the DNR.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

35whelen said:


> I used to work at the boys ranch up in Birdseye and saw this cub in the road on my way home.


1 mile from my place


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

you were right there in prime cat country. one of my coworkers clipped a full grown cougar with the ranch car and we had a few sightings near the ranch itself. kept the boys from wanting to venture too far after dark.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

35whelen said:


> you were right there in prime cat country. one of my coworkers clipped a full grown cougar with the ranch car and we had a few sightings near the ranch itself. kept the boys from wanting to venture too far after dark.


35, This is prime cat country! and 5+ years and back, there were a good number
of lions in the surrounding mountains, BUT since opening Manti and the 'entire' Nebo
units to harvest objective lion hunts, those days are NO MORE........

In-fact, at the recent RAC/Board meetings, there was lengthy discussions about
an emergency lion hunt closure on the Manti. At least eliminating the harvest
of females......................This situation is being closely monitored by the DWR.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^They got the WHOLE family there^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Aunts, Uncles, Cousins included!......................


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that pic from utah? when I was a teenager there was a bounty on them in New Mexico where my mom's family is from. My great uncle ran hounds, and had a nice tom full mount. never hunted cats, but would like to one day. I think i can get tags over the counter down there. old family ranch is by Cibola National Forest.
F


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

In my very limited experience chasing lions, all it seems to take to find a good one a houndsman with solid dogs and profound knowledge of a large area, favorable weather, persistency, and a bit of luck. That is all.  

Here is my 2012 Utah Mountain Lion.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That is a very nice lion Raz, congrats!
I'm guessing you were on a LE or LE/split unit....Not an HO only unit......


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

It was an LE split unit and the guide I went with was phenomenal. The outfitter has a long standing policy of only taking mature toms which significantly limits the number of hunters they are willing to take. What I also learned is that the real thrill is in the chase and that true houndsmen are incredibly good stewards of the lion populations they still have.


----------

